# Τσέχοφ στα μαριουπολίτικα: η γλωσσική ιστορία των Ελλήνων της Ουκρανίας



## Earion (Oct 28, 2013)

*Ο Τσέχοφ, ο Πούσκιν και η μαριουπολίτικη διάλεκτος
*
της Διαμαντένιας Ριμπά

Όλοι γνωρίζουν το μεγάλο Ρώσο κλασικό συγγραφέα Αντόν Π. Τσέχοφ, ελάχιστοι όμως ξέρουν ότι έργα του έχουν μεταφραστεί στην ελληνική μαριουπολίτικη διάλεκτο. Αυτή που ομιλείται και σήμερα στα επονομαζόμενα ελληνικά χωριά, στο μυχό της Αζοφικής, στη νοτιοανατολική Ουκρανία.

Τις σπάνιες αυτές μεταφράσεις, που έγιναν το 1936 από τον πρόωρα αδικοχαμένο, ελληνικής καταγωγής συγγραφέα και ποιητή Γεώργκι Αντόνοβιτς Κοστοπράβ (1903-1938), φέρνει στο φως με το νέο της βιβλίο η αναπληρώτρια καθηγήτρια του Πανεπιστημίου Δυτικής Μακεδονίας Αικατερίνη Πάππου-Ζουραβλιόβα. Ο τίτλος του βιβλίου (Εκδόσεις Αντ. Σταμούλη) είναι _Γλώσσα και πολιτισμός των Ελλήνων της Αζοφικής: η συμβολή των μεταφράσεων στα Μαριουπολίτικα: η περίπτωση του Τσέχοφ_.

Γεννημένη και μεγαλωμένη στα «σπλάχνα» των Ελλήνων της Μαριούπολης, από Έλληνες γονείς, και συγκεκριμένα στην κωμόπολη Κράσναγια Πολιάνα, η ομογενής φιλόλογος-γλωσσολόγος δεν περίμενε ποτέ ότι ύστερα από δεκαετίες θα ασχολείτο με τη γλωσσική κατάσταση των Ελλήνων της Μαριούπολης. Δεν περίμενε ακόμη ότι θα ανακάλυπτε πως ο πολυαγαπημένος της συγγραφέας, στο έργο του οποίου έχει εντρυφήσει ενδελεχώς, έχει μεταφραστεί στη διάλεκτο που πρωτομίλησε και η ίδια. «Έναυσμα για τη συγγραφή του βιβλίου στάθηκε το γεγονός ότι κατά τη διάρκεια της εργασίας μου το 2005 στα αρχεία της βιβλιοθήκης του Τσέχοφ στη γενέτειρά του, το Ταγκανρόκ, βρήκα ένα σχετικά μικρό βιβλίο, 90 σελίδων, με πέντε διηγήματά του, μεταφρασμένα από τον Κοστοπράβ. Το βιβλίο αυτό δεν επανεκδόθηκε ποτέ», δηλώνει η Αικατερίνη Πάππου-Ζουραβλιόβα. Τα πέντε διηγήματα του Τσέχοφ που μετέφρασε ο Κοστοπράβ στα μαριουπολίτικα είναι τα: «Νιsτάζι» (Νυστάζει), «Χαsιβέτ» (Καημός), «Το βιολί τυ Ρότssιλτ» (Το βιολί του Ρότσιλντ), «Ι κλέφτεs» (Οι κλέφτες) και «Μέsα sτο ταραμά» (Στη χαράδρα).

*Λογοτεχνική γλώσσα η μαριουπολίτικη διάλεκτος
*
«Η μελέτη μου παρουσιάζει μία πτυχή από την ιστορία της γραφής και της εξέλιξης της μαριουπολίτικης διαλέκτου της δεκαετίας του ’30. Πέρα από το βασικό μου σκοπό --να προχωρήσω σε αναλυτικό γλωσσολογικό και κοινωνιολογικό σχολιασμό-- προσπάθησα μέσα στις 478 σελίδες να μελετήσω και να μεταφέρω τη συμβολή των μεταφράσεων των έργων του μεγάλο Ρώσου κλασικού στη διάλεκτό μας και το ρόλο που διαδραμάτισαν αυτές στην ανάπτυξη της εκπαίδευσης και του πολιτισμού των Ελλήνων της Αζοφικής», τονίζει η κ. Πάππου-Ζουραβλιόβα.

Και σε αυτό πρωτοτυπεί η ομογενής γλωσσολόγος, το επιστημονικό έργο της οποίας έχει καταγραφεί σε τέσσερις εγκυκλοπαίδειες που εκδόθηκαν στη Μόσχα, το Κίεβο και την Τιφλίδα. Τονίζει εμφατικά στο βιβλίο της τη συλλογική προσπάθεια της πνευματικής ηγεσίας του Παρευξείνιου Ελληνισμού έως το 1938 [σ.σ. τότε ξεκίνησαν οι διωγμοί του Στάλιν κατά των Ελλήνων σε όλη την επικράτεια της ΕΣΣΔ], προκειμένου να καθιερωθεί η επίσημη μορφή της νεοελληνικής αυτής γραπτής γλώσσας σε Έλληνες της πρώην Σοβιετικής Ένωσης με βάσει τη μαριουπολίτικη διάλεκτο της Αζοφικής.

«Ανάμεσα στους λογοτέχνες μας της εποχής εκείνης (Α. Σαπουρμά, Β. Γάλα, Α. Ματσούκα, κ.ά.) ξεχωρίζει ο Γεόργκι Κοστοπράβ, με το λογοτεχνικό ψευδώνυμο «Κοφτερός», ως ο δημιουργός της λογοτεχνικής γλώσσας των Ελλήνων της Μαριούπολης» λέει η κ. Πάππου-Ζουραβλιόβα, που έχει αφιερώσει ειδικό κεφάλαιο στον Έλληνα ποιητή που, εκτός από Τσέχοφ, είχε μεταφράσει στα μαριουπολίτικα και ποιήματα του Πούσκιν.

«Ο Κοστοπράβ είναι αυτός που κατάφερε να εξελίξει τελικά σε λογοτεχνική γλώσσα τη διάλεκτό μας. Και αυτό είναι και περίεργο και σπάνιο για μια διάλεκτο που δεν ήταν μελετημένη και δεν είχε τη δική της γραμματική. Η «νέα γραπτή γλώσσα» στηρίχτηκε στο ελληνικό αλφάβητο, στις αρχές της φωνητικής ορθογραφίας και στο ιδίωμα Σαρτανά [σ.σ. ένα από τα ελληνόφωνα χωριά της Αζοφικής] της μαριουπολίτικης διαλέκτου», σημειώνει η ομογενής γλωσσολόγος.

Τη συλλογή ποιημάτων του Πούσκιν, μεταφρασμένη στη μαριουπολίτικη διάλεκτο, ο Κοστοπράβ την παρουσίασε το 1937 σε εκδήλωση για τα εκατόχρονα από το θάνατο του Πούσκιν στο Κίεβο. Και όπως είχε γράψει τότε ο Κοστοπράβ στη σύζυγό του Όλγα, «το βιβλίο του Έλληνα Πούσκιν δημιούργησε την αναμενόμενη αίσθηση και ενθουσίασε», αφού κανένας εθνικός εκδοτικός οίκος δεν είχε εκδώσει κάποιο βιβλίο για το ιωβηλαίο του.

Μέλος της Ένωσης Συγγραφέων της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης, ο Κοστοπράβ στο σύντομο βίο του είχε δημοσιεύσει πάνω από 300 ποιήματα. Σε αυτά υμνούσε τους ανθρώπους της εργασίας, τα επιτεύγματα της χώρας στην ανοικοδόμηση του σοσιαλισμού, την ομορφιά της ιδιαίτερης πατρίδας του, της Αζοφικής. Είχε επίσης γράψει και δημοσιεύσει τρία βιβλία: _Τα πρότα βίματα_ το 1933, ένα ακόμη που εκδόθηκε το 1934 και ήταν αφιερωμένο στη ζωή του φημισμένου τέκνου των Ελλήνων της Αζοφικής, λαϊκού παρία και ποιητή _Λεόντιι Χοναγμπέι_ (1853-1918), ο οποίος αποτέλεσε πηγή έμπνευσης για τον Κοστοπράβ, και μια συλλογή των ποιημάτων του από το 1932 έως το 1937 με τίτλο _Καλημέρα Ζίσιμο!_ Γνωστό είναι και το θεατρικό του έργο _Έμπρυ_,_ Έμπρυ_, σε τέσσερις πράξεις, το οποίο δημοσιεύτηκε το 1931 στην ελληνική εφημερίδα _Κολεχτιβι__sτί__s_, στην οποία ο Κοστοπράβ εργάστηκε από το 1932 έως τη σύλληψή του, στις 24 Δεκεμβρίου του 1937, με τη ψευδή κατηγορία της αντεπαναστατικής δράσης. Ο ποιητής, που αγαπούσε πολύ τη ζωή και υπερβολικά τη λογοτεχνία, τόσο που να μην θέλει να την κάνει επάγγελμα, όπως έλεγε, εκτελέστηκε στις 14 Φεβρουαρίου του 1938, σε ηλικία μόλις 35 ετών.

Το όνομα του Κοστοπράβ, όπως μας πληροφορεί η κ. Πάππου-Ζουραβλιόβα, ήταν γνωστό και πέρα από τα σύνορα της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης. Στις ΗΠΑ, ο ποιητής Δ. Εριστέας έγραψε στην εφημερίδα _Εμπρός_ της Νέας Υόρκης στις 21 Ιανουαρίου του 1936: «…Το ποίημά του _Λαμπός_ πρέπει να το κατατάξουμε στα καλύτερα λυρικά ποιήματα που μας έδωσε η ελληνική ποίηση των τελευταίων ετών».

*Μελέτη της μαριουπολίτικης και άλλων ελληνικών διαλέκτων
*
Η μαριουπολίτικη διάλεκτος ομιλείται και σήμερα στη Μαριούπολη, στο Ντονιέτσκ και στα ελληνόφωνα χωριά της περιφέρειάς του. Αν και, όπως είναι πια γνωστό, η χρήση της ήταν απαγορευμένη στο δημόσιο βίο των Ελλήνων της Ουκρανίας από το τέλος του 1937 μέχρι την αρχή της _περεστρόικας_, το 1986, η μελέτη των ιδιωμάτων της μαριουπολίτικης διαλέκτου δεν ήταν απαγορευμένη. Επιστήμονες όπως ο Μ. Β. Σεργκιέφσκιι, Τ. Ν. Τσερνισόβα, Α. Α. Μπελέτσκιι και η Αικατερίνη Πάππου-Ζουραβλιόβα, συγκέντρωναν και μελετούσαν πλούσιο γλωσσικό υλικό από τα ελληνόφωνα χωριά της Αζοφικής. Η κ. Πάππου-Ζουραβλιόβα διαθέτει προσωπικά πάνω από 200 κασέτες με δείγματα προφορικού λόγου των Ελλήνων της Μαριούπολης, της Κριμαίας και του Καυκάσου, τις οποίες έχει απομαγνητοφωνήσει.

«Αξιοποιώντας το πλούσιο υλικό που διαθέτω, σκοπεύω στο μέλλον να συνεχίσω την έρευνα, τη συγκριτική μελέτη των νεοελληνικών διαλέκτων και του πολιτισμού των Ελλήνων της Διασποράς της πρώην Σοβιετικής Ένωσης, δηλαδή της ποντιακής, της μαριουπολίτικης και της θρακικής της Κριμαίας, με την ελληνική γλώσσα», τονίζει. Την περίοδο αυτή συνεχίζει τη συνεργασία της με τους γνωστούς Έλληνες γλωσσολόγους Χαράλαμπο Συμεωνίδη, με τον οποίο ετοιμάζει βιβλίο με κείμενα των Ελλήνων του Καυκάσου, της Κριμαίας και της Μαριούπολης, και με τον καθηγητή Χρήστο Τζιτζιλή από το Ίδρυμα Τριανταφυλλίδη, απ’ όπου σε λίγο θα εκδοθεί ένα βιβλίο για τα νεοελληνικά ιδιώματα. Μέσα στις 1500 σελίδες του βιβλίου θα υπάρχει ειδικό κεφάλαιο αφιερωμένο στη μαριουπολίτικη/κριμαιοαζοφική διάλεκτο. Εκτός από αυτά, η ομογενής γλωσσολόγος ελπίζει φέτος να εκδοθεί και το εγχειρίδιό της για τη φωνητική-φωνολογία της ρωσικής σε σύγκριση με την ελληνική, το οποίο βασίζεται στο μάθημα που διδάσκει από το 2001 στο Τμήμα Βαλκανικών Σπουδών του Πανεπιστημίου Δυτικής Μακεδονίας στη Φλώρινα.

*Ο Φρίντριχ Ένγκελς και τα... μαριουπολίτικα
*
Μετά την ολοκλήρωση της δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης στη Μαριούπολη, η Αικατερίνη Πάππου έφυγε για να σπουδάσει ρωσική φιλολογία στο πανεπιστήμιο του Ταγκανρόγκ. Συνέχισε τις μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές της στο κρατικό πανεπιστήμιο Λομονόσοφ στη Μόσχα, απ’ όπου επέστρεψε στο Ταγκανρόκ ως καθηγήτρια στον Τομέα Γλωσσολογίας. Στο Λομονόσοφ επέλεξε ως θέμα για τη διδακτορική διατριβή της τη «Φωνολογική περιγραφή του ιδιώματος Νόβαγια Καράκουμπα (περιοχή Μαριούπολης) σε σύγκριση με τα άλλα ταυρορουμαίικα (μαριουπολίτικα) ιδιώματα και με τις βόρειες ελληνικές διαλέκτους», με ειδικότητα Γενική Γλωσσολογία. «Τι Ελληνίδα είμαι», είχα πει τότε στο εαυτό μου, «αν δεν πάρω ελληνικό θέμα για τη διατριβή μου;» --κι ας χρειάστηκε να περιμένω επτά ολόκληρα χρόνια γι’ αυτό, θυμάται με συγκίνηση.

«Η Ελλάδα για μένα ήταν τότε ένα μεγάλο, όμορφο όνειρο, αφού δεν την είχα γνωρίσει ποτέ από κοντά. Είχα ζητήσει το 1977 να έρθω στην Ελλάδα για το μεταπτυχιακό μου, αλλά οι αρχές δεν με άφησαν, αφού στο φάκελό μου έγραφε ότι έχω ελληνική καταγωγή. Τελικά είχα την τύχη να έρθω στην ιστορική μας πατρίδα αργότερα και να μείνω εδώ με την οικογένειά μου», συμπληρώνει.

Θυμάται, επίσης, μια ακόμη χαρακτηριστική στιγμή από τα χρόνια εκείνα. Όταν υποστήριζε το διδακτορικό της, το οποίο πήρε το 1982, της έγινε παρατήρηση από τους καθηγητές που την παρακολουθούσαν γιατί δεν έβαλε στη βιβλιογραφία κάτι από τα έργα του Μαρξ και του Ένγκελς. «Τους είπα, τότε, πως δεν μπορώ να βάλω κάτι, καθώς δεν έχουν σχέση με τη διαλεκτολογία και τη γλωσσολογία. Το δέχτηκαν, εγώ όμως δεν ησύχασα μέχρι που έψαξα και βρήκα κάτι που είχε πει ο Ένγκελς για το ρόλο της Αρχαίας Ελλάδας στον κόσμο», θυμάται η ομογενής γλωσσολόγος και τα μάτια της λαμπιρίζουν. «Περιφραστικά σας λέω ότι ο Ένγκελς είχε κάνει ειδική αναφορά στην μεγάλη προσφορά του μικρού λαού μας, όχι μόνο στη φιλοσοφία, αλλά και σε όλες τις άλλες επιστήμες. Έλεγε μάλιστα ότι έφτασε σε ένα τόσο υψηλό επίπεδο που δεν μπορεί να ανέβει κανένας άλλος λαός. Έτσι το είχε πει ο Ένγκελς και εγώ υπερήφανα και ελεύθερα πια μπορούσα να το λέω εκεί στους φοιτητές μου, το αναφέρω όμως και στους φοιτητές μου εδώ στην Ελλάδα», υπογραμμίζει.

Η ίδια, παρ’ όλο το φόρτο εργασίας, πάντα βρίσκει χρόνο και για κοινωνικό έργο. Ήταν εκείνη που πρωτοστάτησε μετά την αλλαγή του καθεστώτος στη δημιουργία Ελληνικού Συλλόγου στη Μαριούπολη, μαζί με τη Βαλεντίνα Κονόπ-Λιασκό, φροντίζοντας να ξεκινήσουν τα μαθήματα ελληνικών, και θέτοντας τις βάσεις για την άνθηση των νεοελληνικών σπουδών στην περιοχή. Πρωτοστάτησε επίσης στη δημιουργία ελληνικών συλλόγων στο Ροστόφ του Ντον και στο «ελληνικό» Ταγκανρόκ, του … δικού της Τσέχοφ. ■








Αναδημοσίευση από το περιοδικό _Ελληνική Διασπορά_ (διμηνιαία έκδοση του Αθηναϊκού Πρακτορείου Ειδήσεων-Μακεδονικού Πρακτορείου Ειδήσεων) Τεύχος 128 (Μάιος - Ιούνιος 2012), σσ. 28-29.


----------



## Marinos (Oct 28, 2013)

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται γαι τα ελληνικά της Κριμαίας μπορεί να ψάξει κι αυτό: Α. Α. Μπιελέτσκι, _Τα ελληνικά τοπωνύμια της Κριμαίας και το γλωσσικό ιδίωμα των Ελλήνων της Ουκρανίας_


----------



## pidyo (Oct 28, 2013)

Πολλοί τίτλοι (κυρίως παλαιότεροι) για τα μαριουπολίτικα και στου Nick Nicholas (δεύτερη φορά που τον μνημονεύω από χτες).


----------

